# Best laptop



## lostspring (Jun 29, 2007)

I am looking for a laptop. Price is a consideration as I need to stay under $400.00.I know limits my choices. This will be for personal use, email and a couple of programs, genealogy and a livestock records program.
I see Walmart has some but I don't really know what to look for.
Thanks


----------



## joseph97297 (Nov 20, 2007)

Are you set on buying one from a retail shop?

If you aren't into much gaming or video work, then I would forgo getting a 'new' laptop. Perhaps a local Computer store to buy a "used" one that has been touched up?

My wife needed an extra laptop to ferry back and forth to work, for similar things <email, word processing, couple embroidery programs, 4H records, etc> and I headed to the local pawnshop. Got a nice Inspiron 1100 for 25 dollars. Came with charger, and works great. Did clean it up <dust,etc> and reformat the HD but that was about it. I know, not the fastest, but for what she needed to do, plenty fast and nice on the wallet.

If you don't feel comfortable doing that, perhaps EBay or Craigslist? If it is going to be used for simple task, for 400 dollars you can get an awful lot.


----------



## Dusky Beauty (Jan 4, 2012)

I (as well as my "Blue Box" employed spouse) bought a refurbished Asus Laptop from Newegg.com 

Their refurbs are like new, and Asus makes GREAT laptops. You should be able to get something very nice and very reliable for $400 there. 
Newegg is a reliable company, has good prices and has a very good guarantee/return policy. 

Stay away from Acer and Dell and anything Walmart carries. Walmart orders their items directly from the manufacturers and specify that they with pay X amount per unit so that they can sell it for Y price and if the company needs to use cheaper materials to meet that deal they should. That is why so many different products at Wally world are simply made shoddy.


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

You can Buy IBM T60 for a couple hundred bucks on the bay. Its all I use.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I purchased a brand new Toshiba for $379.00 from Staples. Acer was the $399.00. Both had 4 Gig Ram and either a 750 or 1 Gig hard drive and run Windows 7. The reason I went with the Toshiba is the sales person recommended that one. I've had two Acers in the past and liked both of them. I agree about staying away from Walmart's computers.


----------

